# T3 on cheat days?



## andrealazio (Jan 26, 2013)

Guys, what do you think of T3 taken only the morning of the cheat day? Like 100-150 mcg of t3 on sunday morning to have a cheat day and not have any setback on the diet. The others 6 days there won't be any use of T3, so your own production wont downregulate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't bother. Have your cheat day and then just work a bit harder in the gym next time - same end result.

Also it takes a while for your own T4/T3 production to drop typically to cease almost completely about 2 weeks, but you will bounce back quicker. Certainly not after a single dose. 150mcg will probably be too high, 100mcg should be OK, however see my first comment.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't it will start working intill your natural production slows down? Just my opinion


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Waste of time, a cheat day is an important part of any diet


----------



## Pbuainain (May 3, 2013)

The main problem is that a high dose of the hormone, remembering that t3 is the hormone and not the pro-hormone as t4, could lead you to a atrial fibrillation which could hinder your next few training sessions not counting the Health risk.


----------

